# ClOSED Celeste is Here



## jynxy87 (May 3, 2020)

Celeste is on my island if anyone would like to visit her. She is fenced in near the airport. 

There are no stars. 

Tips are appreciated (bells, NMT, gold) but not required. 

Leave through the airport.

I will DM codes a couple at a time to help speed up the process.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## misscarol (May 3, 2020)

May I visit? Thank you


----------



## leohyrule (May 3, 2020)

could i come?


----------



## healingwind (May 3, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 3, 2020)

Would love to visit


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 3, 2020)

Would like to come


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come by and see Celeste


----------



## Feather Orb (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to visit


----------



## pipty (May 3, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to visit too


----------



## drahcir` (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit if you're still taking people. Thanks!


----------



## Lightmare (May 3, 2020)

i'd love to visit!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 3, 2020)

I’d like to visit.


----------



## savvistyles (May 3, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## thrillingprince (May 3, 2020)

i would like to come by


----------



## LilJulian (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're able to have me!


----------



## rengetsu (May 3, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love to come =)


----------



## Kiara12 (May 3, 2020)

If you are still letting people come I would like to grab the DIY from Celeste


----------



## Fye (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors =)


----------



## Cou (May 4, 2020)

hii can i come if you still have room open? thank you


----------



## DIEGO O4 (May 4, 2020)

Can i go to your island pls


----------



## sorachu (May 4, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by please? c:


----------



## Legoshii (May 4, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## Ferluna93 (May 4, 2020)

Hello, I would like to visit!!


----------



## SakuraJD (May 4, 2020)

I would like to come for Celeste^^


----------



## kasane (May 4, 2020)

if you're still doing this may i come over?


----------



## tajikey (May 4, 2020)

I'd love a shot if this is still open. Thanks!


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

I am still going but I had a crash so I am sorry for the delay. I am back up right now and are sending new codes.


----------



## Elphie (May 4, 2020)

edit: nevermind, ty!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 4, 2020)

jynxy87 said:


> Celeste is on my island if anyone would like to visit her. She is fenced in near the airport.
> 
> There are no stars.
> 
> ...


Is this still happening? I could bring a nook ticket.


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is this still happening? I could bring a nook ticket.


Yes. I am still sending out codes a couple at a time.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 4, 2020)

May I come? Thank you for hosting!


----------



## GreenBacon (May 4, 2020)

I would love to stop by if your still accepting visits


----------



## armored_raven (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to drop by if you're still hosting! Would be happy to tip!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I would also love to visit if this is still going!!


----------



## fashions (May 4, 2020)

Hey I'd love to get in the queue to visit too!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come, if you are still going


----------



## stargurg (May 4, 2020)

i’d love to visit if you’re still accepting!!


----------



## Pnixie (May 4, 2020)

Hello, can I come please ?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 4, 2020)

You're very busy, and I have to step away for a bit.


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> You're very busy, and I have to step away for a bit.


Thanks for letting me know. Let me know if you are available again. I seem to be running smoothly now just working through the queue.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 4, 2020)

I would like to join the queue if that’s alright.


----------



## enbyplant (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you're still doing this


----------



## Pnixie (May 4, 2020)

I'm afraid I have to leave. Have a nice evening


----------



## carmenlvsx (May 4, 2020)

Can I try to come again??


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 4, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## sadexorcist (May 4, 2020)

may i come if that's possible?


----------



## jynxy87 (May 4, 2020)

Thank you everyone for coming over. I am closing the queue.


----------

